# dessert ideas for romantic new year eve



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

for this new year eve , i want to make it really special since i'm spending it with my husband , and i want to make a romantic meals with him but i'm still confuse for what i made for dessert , i really want it to be special and very romantic, do any one have an idea??

ps: a lot romantic dessert involve chocolate the problems is i doesn't really like chocolate that much , so can any one help me???


thxs so much for the help


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I guess what is most romantic is what corresponds to both of your tastes. What sort of deserts do you both like? 
my choice always goes to chocolate, the most sensual of flavors - dense and rich. Could be a chocolate mousse, a chocolate bavarian cream, a special dense chocolate ice cream, but of course, if you both don;t like chocolate, there is nothing romantic about it! 
What do you like?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

How about a lovely Classic Brulee or rose water panna cotta. 

A romantic dessert could be a light cheese cake flan with raspberry chamboard sauce and candied rose.


----------



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

what we like is something light and have a lot of fruits in it (strawberries the most)


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Fresh strawberries and whipped amoretto cream served over shaved ice.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I posted another reply on your other thread, but I just had another idea based on the info I got here.

Fruit "gazpacho" (just do a puree of fresh fruits with a hint of spice scented simple syrup) with strawberry granita and garnished with fresh fruits.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

If you can find strawberries in this season, make a strawberry pavlova. It's a meringue base, strawberries cut up and macerated in sugar and raspberry liqueur, folded into whipped cream on top. It's very simple, very luxurious in appearance, and actually quite light for a desert, it;s all air.


----------



## dimityrdimitrov (Dec 28, 2008)

I would choose fruits with chocolate and ice cream.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

new year will be in February probarbly as hubby is STILL in Dubai.

Personal choice tho would be VSOP champagne cognac, Strawberries and dark chocolate crystalized ginger... I know you're not into chocolate, but he may be and you can always get him to eat the outside for you
Happy hogmany (New years eve) to you both.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not sure where I learned this, but it makes sense. The grand divisions in desserts are chocolate, and citrus, fruits, and creams. Some people, especially those of the female persuasion, feel it's not dessert if it's not chocolate, which is why you're getting sincerely felt chocolate suggestions even after you said you didn't want to do chocolate. 

That leaves citrus, fruits and creams. You've already expressed a predilection for strawberries -- so we've got a start.

How about a lemon panna cotta in a strawberry coulis? 

Light, refreshing, easy to make, looks very dressy, and can partner a variety of after dinner beverages.

If you can't get fresh berries, no problem. Frozen berries, a splash of orange liqueur, and a bit of simple syrup make a wonderful coulis. But if you can get fresh fruit, you can macerate briefly, and serve in a wild tumble on and around the panna cotta. 

Make your panna cotta in small molds, and make them look larger by serving individually in a puddle of coulis on a reasonably sized plate. And for New Years Eve, it's important to keep the dessert small and light. You don't want to fall asleep before ringing (and kissing) the new year in.

If you don't know how to make a panna cotta or a coulis, let me know and I'll set you up with whatever recipes you need.

BDL


----------



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

love the idea , combining my to fav lemon and stawberries also my hubby loves lemon dessert 
can you send me or post me the recipes(panna cotta and coulis) , it will be very helpfull 
thxs BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

LEMON PANNA COTTA with STRAWBERRY COULIS

PANNA COTTA
(Makes 6 or 8 servings)

_Ingredients_:
Butter
1 envelope unflavored gelatin; or the equivalent, 1 tbs, or 0.25 oz
1/4 cup water
2-1/2 cups heavy cream
1-1/2 tsp lemon zest (taken with a micro plane)
1/2 cup sugar
2 tbs lemon flavored vodka, limoncello, orange liqueur (such as triple sec, curacao or Grand Marnier), 
1tsp vanilla extract

_Technique_: 
Generously butter 6 or 8 small molds or ramekins.

Pour the gelatin into 1/4 cup (2 tbs) cold water and allow it to soften.

While the gelatin softens, bring the cream, lemon zest and sugar to a simmer, and allow to simmer for about five minutes. Remove from the heat, whisk in the gelatin, the liquor and the vanilla extract.

Divide the mixture evenly among the ramekins. Allow to cool slightly before covering with cling wrap. Then place in the refrigerator at least 6 hours, and preferably overnight.

STRAWBERRY COULIS
Enough for above Panna Cotta recipe
_
Ingredients_:
Fresh strawberries (optional)
Orange liqueur (optional)
Granulated sugar (optional)
12 oz package frozen strawberries
1/4 cup superfine or powdered sugar
6 tbs orange liqueur

_Technique_:
Macerate the fresh strawberries, if using, with the granulated sugar and liqueur to taste (depends on sweetness of the berries, but about 3 tbs of sugar and 2 tbs liqueur to every cup of berries).

Partially defrost the frozen strawberries. Place them in the blender's container with the orange liqueur, and sugar. Puree completely. Sieve to remove seeds and bubbles, and add gloss.

FINAL ASSEMBLY

_Ingredients_:
Macerated or fresh berries
Mint sprigs, or edible flowers (optional)
Powdered sugar for dusting (optional)
_Technique_:
Pour some coulis on as many salad size plates as there will be portions served.

Run a wet knife around the rim of a ramekin to loosen the panna cotta. Unmold by placing the mold upside down on the plate, gently wiggling and lifting. The panna cotta will come free. Garnish the panna cotta with more coulis on top, surround it with macerated berries. If you like you may garnish further with sprig of mint, or a nasturtium or violet, and a dusting of powdered sugar.

Note: This recipe is original . If you choose to share it, or post it somewhere else, please attribute it to me, Boar D. Laze. I would consider it a kindness if you would also mention my (eventually) forthcoming book: _COOK FOOD GOOD: American Cooking and Technique for Beginners and Intermediates_.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Champagne Sabayon over raspberries (or strawberries) served in a martini or champagne glass. Very easy to make and you can do it in advance.

Champagne sabayon, crunchy cookies, recipe Champagne sabayon, crunchy cookies

Good recipe from Chef Patrick Asfaux

SO YUMMY!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

you can prep souffle and bake to order. 
add a silky strawberry sauce and some ice cream of your choosing. 

or if you would like to have something frozen, souffle glace. ir even a lovely semi freddo.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

In my experience, fresh strawberries in a long stemmed serving piece (margarita glass) with a little Chantilly cream laced with grand marnier will have couples feeding each other the strawberries and smiling at each other with a come hither gleam in their eye.


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Picture limits prevent me from just posting it here.

You could do a fruit panacotta.

bbally Panacotta


----------

